# Magic - MLK Monday Jan 18th.



## billski (Jan 17, 2010)

St. Bear and I will be at Magic bright and early Monday AM.   A couple other AZ'ers are considering it.  Come join the fun!

PM me for contact info if you are coming.  I'll be unplugged from the net after 4PM today/Sunday.
:beer:


----------



## roark (Jan 17, 2010)

On the fence, depending on work. I'm not hard to find if I do make it.


----------



## reefer (Jan 17, 2010)

Have fun. Should be great. Unfortunately work is calling tomorrow. A full report and info on possible opening Tuesday would be appreciated.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks like Magic for me tomorrow. I started today at 75% and I am putting myself at 95% at this point. Unless something with the forecast seriously changes between now and tomorrow morning, I should be there around 8:45am-ish.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 18, 2010)

Was here yesterday, basically 100% open.  Will be here today too, see you on the Red Chair.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> Was here yesterday, basically 100% open.  Will be here today too, see you on the Red Chair.


Shoulda looked us up, if nothing more say "hi" and place a face.  No need to ski with any of us if you don't want.  Works for me.  I enjoy finally seeing who I'm corresponding with!
"no friends on a powder day"


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Shoulda looked us up, if nothing more say "hi" and place a face.  No need to ski with any of us if you don't want.  Works for me.  I enjoy finally seeing who I'm corresponding with!
> "no friends on a powder day"



I was on the lookout for a few AZ'rs, spent most of the day with RustyGroomer  
tough to spot a fellow AZ'r the first time in helmets/goggles/etc...


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 19, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> I was on the lookout for a few AZ'rs, spent most of the day with RustyGroomer
> tough to spot a fellow AZ'r the first time in helmets/goggles/etc...



Bill and I saw a guy teleing down Twilight Zone after us, absolutely ripping it up.  Bill threw him a "Good job." as he rode by.  Wouldn't it be funny if that was you.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> tough to spot a fellow AZ'r the first time in helmets/goggles/etc...



We need to re-institute the AZ gang sign so it's easier to spot AZers on the hill...


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 19, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> Bill and I saw a guy teleing down Twilight Zone after us, absolutely ripping it up.  Bill threw him a "Good job." as he rode by.  Wouldn't it be funny if that was you.



  In my dreams...  I was on a snowboard all weekend!  I thought about breaking out the tele's sat afternoon when my snowboard binding broke, but instead worked on a repair in preparation for eating a large helping of Pow yesterday....


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> We need to re-institute the AZ gang sign so it's easier to spot AZers on the hill...



What's the current state of stickers?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2010)

billski said:


> What's the current state of stickers?



Last I knew of any stickers were the ones that Hardline had made up.  He distributed a few to forum members, but has since dropped off the face of the Earth as far as I can tell.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

yesterday was an interesting precip.  I'm quite certain that Magic received more than shown.  It seems the fringe areas of this chart may have gotten more, per the snow reports from resorts I saw today.


----------

